# Yet, another Viking arrested



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

CB Cris Cook was arrested today in Virginia for brandishing a firearm. What is it about Viking players not being able to stay out of trouble with the law? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: But go ahead purple freaks, keep cheering these gansta gang bangers on.....oh wait, I forgot, you purple freaks only cheer the Vikings when they have a winning record.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You really have a thing for the Vikings, don't you? You make it sound as if they are the only NFL players to get arrested. Got news for ya sparky:

2/12/2011: Redskins DT Albert Haynesworth is charged with assault.

2/12/2011: Raiders RB Michael Bush is arrested for drunk driving.

1/31/2011: Vikings DE Everson Griffen is arrested for felony battery.

1/28/2011: Vikings DE Everson Griffen is arrested for public intoxication.

1/18/2011: Broncos RB Laurence Maroney is arrested on weapons charges.

12/27/10: Redskins DT Joe Joseph is arrested for DUI.

12/26/10: Ravens LB Sergio Kindle is arrested for DUI.

12/20/10: Broncos LB Kevin Alexander is arrested for assault and battery.

12/13/2010: Buccaneers LB Geno Hayes is arrested for disorderly conduct and trespassing.

12/10/2010: Broncos CB Perrish Cox is arrested for sexual assault.

11/27/2010: Saints DE Will Smith is arrested for domestic violence.

11/19/2010: Buccaneers WR Mike Williams is arrested for suspicion of DUI.

11/13/2010: Seahawks DE Raheem Brock is arrested for DUI.

11/12/2010: Broncos LB D.J. Williams is arrested for suspicion of DUI.

10/23/2010: Buccaneers TE Jerramy Stevens is arrested for felony possession of cannabis with intent to distribute, felony possession of cannabis, and misdemeanor possession of drug paraphernalia.

10/20/2010: Colts P Patrick McAfee is arrested for drunk and disorderly conduct.

10/5/10: Panthers WR Dwayne Jarrett arrested for driving while impaired.

9/21/10: Jets WR Braylon Edwards arrested for DUI.

9/18/10: Ravens assistant coach Andy Moeller is arrested for DUI.

9/3/10: Colts DT Fili Moala is arrested for DUI.

8/30/10: Bucs assistant defensive line coach Chris Mosley is arrested for DUI.

8/17/10: Browns DB Gerard Lawson pleads no contest to DUI charges.

8/9/10: Colts DT John Gill is arrested for public intoxication.

8/8/10: Browns DB Gerard Lawson is charged with drunk driving and hit-skip.

7/24/10: Rams CB Jerome Murphy is arrested for driving without a valid license.

7/19/10: Falcons DT Jonathan Babineaux pleads no contest to marijuana possession.

7/7/2010: Buccaners OT Jeremy Trueblood is arrested for public intoxication.

7/5/2010: JaMarcus Russell Free Agent (Former Raider) QB arrested for possession of controlled substance (Codeine).

7/3/2010: Seahawks RB Quinton Ganther is arrested for DUI.

6/29/2010: Bengals RB Cedric Benson is arrested for assault with injury.
6/26/2010: Lions president Tom Lewand is arrested for DUI.

6/16/2010: Titans DE Derrick Morgan is arrested for speeding and driving with an expired license.

6/13/2010: Titans QB Vince Young is cited for misdemeanor assault.

5/26/2010: Dolphins DE Phillip Merling is arrested for aggravated battery.

5/24/2010: Chargers S Kevin Ellison is arrested for possession of 100 Vicodin pills.

5/23/2010: Saints rookie Harry Coleman is arrested for simple battery.

5/16/2010: Buccaneers WR Mario Urrutia is arrested for a misdemeanor drivers license violation.

5/4/2010: Bengals WR Maurice Purify is arrested for disorderly conduct.

4/30/2010: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson pleads guilty to knowingly driving with a suspended license.

4/27/2010: Free-agent S Clinton Hart is arrested for domestic battery.

4/17/2010: Browns RB Chris Jennings is arrested for suspicion of assault.

4/10/2010: Seahawks LB Leroy Hill is arrested for domestic violence.

4/1/2010: Browns DT Shaun Rogers is arrested for possession of a weapon.

4/1/2010: Seahawks LB Leroy Hill pleads guilty to marijuana possession.

3/27/10: Cardinals LB Joey Porter is arrested for DUI, resisting arrest, and assaulting a peace officer.

3/26/10: Bears OL Lance Louis pleads guilty to misdemeanor battery.

3/19/10: Dolphins RB Ronnie Brown is arrested on suspicion of DUI.

3/13/10: Packers TE Spencer Havner is arrested for DUI. (His agents have denied that he was charged.)

2/23/10: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson pleads guilty to DUI charges.

2/20/10: Dolphins CB Will Allen is arrested for DUI.

2/19/10: Redskins CB Byron Westbrook is arrested for DUI, negligent driving, and failure to drive right of center.

2/7/10: Dolphins DE Tony McDaniel is arrested for misdemeanor battery.

2/2/10: Cowboys FB Deon Anderson is arrested for traffic warrants and brandishing a weapon.

2/2/10: Bengals LB Rey Maualuga pleads guilty to DUI.

1/30/10: Chiefs CB Michael Richardson is arrested for various alcohol-related charges.

1/18/10: Redskins G Chad Rinehart is arrested for public intoxication.

1/17/10: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson is arrested for driving with a suspended license.

1/15/10: Titans WR Kenny Britt is arrested for outstanding traffic tickets.

1/15/10: Former Bears DT Dusty Dvoracek is arrested for public intoxication, assault and battery, and interference with an official process.

1/12/10: Jets WR Braylon Edwards pleads no contest to assault charges.

1/10/10: Bucs S Jermaine Phillips is arrested for felony domestic battery by strangulation.

1/1/10: Colts WR Taj Smith is arrested for DUI.

Link: http://backseatfan.com/2010/04/nfl-play ... d-in-2010/

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Since the CBO is null and void now the players can get into trouble with out getting in trouble or fined/suspended by the league. This could be scary for anyone who has PACMAN Jones....LOL


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm...only one Packer on that list, huntin1...and it's debatable :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Only one?Maybe they are all out with chummy chamura or whatever he was called molesting women again.Nah,not likely since they all wear panties anyway. :rollin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If Huntin1 posted a list back to the Chamura days it would take hours to sort through it, but the percentage of packers on it wouldn't change much. :wink:

How about a list of offenders made up of only elected officials


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't realize there was that many violations??? Wow

Oh and I don't cheer the Vikings when they lose...I throw the foam brick. :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Only 1 Cowboy arrested? Must not be a big demand for cocaine any more. :lol:


----------

